
Boxo.coffee: new monthly coffee box subscription service - josephwesley
https://boxo.coffee/
======
DiabloD3
I'm not sure who these guy's target market is.

The annual plan for $300/yr costs $25 a pound, the monthly costs more. Coffee
should not cost $25 a pound, no matter how hipster and unique the experience
is, it's coffee.

------
gaspoweredcat
its not a bad way of testing out a selection of roasters to find the better
ones but it seems a bit pricey (i dont know for sure though as im not US based
so im not sure what is normal pricing for you guys but stuff here is usually
more expensive)

